# cheque is in the post!



## deekoy (Mar 24, 2010)

ok - had the car one week tomorrow and now signed up to the TTOC - This was made during my trip to the airport on Friday when the wife realised she had not left a key for her sister to get into the house when I was half way to Heathrow and already 15 mins late. Lets just say I was impressed with how my TT made up the time turning back and heading back home and then back towards Heathrow again.

We got our flight - just - lucky we only had hand luggage and Business Parking! Not asure if the wife has quite recovered!

I look forward to meeting some of you soon!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats on joining 

So are you saying you broke the speed limits?  :lol:

''Ello ello ello!''

:roll:

Welcome to the club anyway mate, glad you got your flight 

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Topman welcome


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome to the fold 

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

With a TT your never late.. :lol:


----------



## deekoy (Mar 24, 2010)

although you say that I do end up doing detours to go the long way round to the office in the morning!


----------

